# TYM T264 Wont Cranck Over



## Scott TYM t264 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi, I bought a TYM T 264 3 months ago. Its been running great doing a lot of normal projects, stump pulling grading and moving rocks and earth. Yesterday I started it up as usual moved to back yard to a very hard to get to spot to pull some small stumps. Turned the tractor off to remove the pins to operate the backhoe went to turn the engine back on and nothing happened. It has power, all fuses are good, lights work and all that just wont turn over. Also the warning lights (battery and oil pressure no longer light up when key is in first position. I cant move it to get it to the trailer/dealer as the bucket is done with pressure to use backhoe. Anyone have any suggestions? I dont know how to bypass brake safety switch to see if that is the problem.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Not familiar with your tractor, but there are probably a few safety switches that need activation to get the tractor to start.
Make sure you have the PTO off, the brake on or pressed firmly and make sure the tractor is in neutral. You may have to work the levers and pedals to make sure they are making contact as well.If the seat switch is loose under the seat, it may just need to be pushed back in it's spot. An inexpensive start to see if any of these are your issues.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

As long as the backhoe out riggers are not down, you can move the unit by hooking a chain to the bucket and have someone pull the control lever to raise position and the bucket will lift as you put tow pressure on it, you could do the same with the outriggers by shifting the control levers to the raise position, doing this will allow down pressure to be relieved on that side of the cylinder pistons.

You will have to do some tracing of the ignition circuit, check the ignition switch, power supply to the switch and from the switch to the dash (oil and battery lights) you may have a faulty switch, I say maybe, a test light or a multimeter would be your friend at this time.


----------



## Scott TYM t264 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hey, great info guys, on moving it. To FredM, Not fully understanding how to raise the bucket. If not too much trouble can you explain it in detail?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Scott, what you can do is slip the tow chain under the bucket and attach to the tractor. When pulling it, the chain tension will lift the bucket.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

HarveyW said:


> Scott, what you can do is slip the tow chain under the bucket and attach to the tractor. When pulling it, the chain tension will lift the bucket.


Exactly as Harvey mentioned, and by holding the loader control lever in the raise position, this will relieve the hydraulic down pressure you mentioned in your post and allow the bucket to lift when you begin to tow, once you begin the tow, the lever can be released, and this can be done for the outriggers on the hoe also, this would allow you to jack the outriggers up, but you would have to chain them in the raised position.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

First thing to do is check your battery and ground connections.


----------



## Scott TYM t264 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hey guys thanks for all the info I was able to raise the bucket enough to move however positioned to tightly between trees to tow. It still wont start I don't think I mentioned that the warning lights (battery and oil pressure) no longer come on when keys is in on position only the glow plug lights come on. Does anyone know what to check.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

FredM said:


> You will have to do some tracing of the ignition circuit, check the ignition switch, power supply to the switch and from the switch to the dash (oil and battery lights) you may have a faulty switch, I say maybe, a test light or a multimeter would be your friend at this time.


Have you checked the ignition switch and connections?, this is what directs voltage to the various electricals, including the fuel shut off solenoid if you have one fitted to the injection pump, you may have a fractured wire coming from the ignition switch to the dash panel that makes the circuit for the oil and battery charge lights, have you tried to start the engine by jumping the starter solenoid?, try this, make sure the tractor is in neutral before trying this, turn ignition on and with a "screwdriver", a piece of wire or the correct remote starter switch, bridge across the battery positive cable connector on the solenoid to the solenoid starter hot wire spade connection or threaded connector and if the starting system is ok, the engine will spin and may start.

Basicaly you will have to eyeballing the ignition circuit for any faults.


----------



## Scott TYM t264 (Apr 24, 2021)

Have not, can't remove steering wheel to expose dash. I will try the solenoid. I'll let you know thanks.


----------



## Bakwoodsbarbie (Oct 4, 2021)

Ok guys similar issue running g fine stopped to fuel about 2 hours later came back to start just click. All lights on instrument panel on. Cables cleaned. Jumped starter. Jumped seat safety. Jumped starter relay. All are fine. ???? Tractor just clicks. Won't stay running g when jumping starter just turns over..


----------



## Tessie1908 (3 mo ago)

Scott TYM t264 said:


> Hi, I bought a TYM T 264 3 months ago. Its been running great doing a lot of normal projects, stump pulling grading and moving rocks and earth. Yesterday I started it up as usual moved to back yard to a very hard to get to spot to pull some small stumps. Turned the tractor off to remove the pins to operate the backhoe went to turn the engine back on and nothing happened. It has power, all fuses are good, lights work and all that just wont turn over. Also the warning lights (battery and oil pressure no longer light up when key is in first position. I cant move it to get it to the trailer/dealer as the bucket is done with pressure to use backhoe. Anyone have any suggestions? I dont know how to bypass brake safety switch to see if that is the problem.


** Hi, I have the same issue! Only glow light comes on, not the other two and wont turn over. Did you find out what was wrong? Today I was pushing trees/debris around, turned the tractor off, went and rigged my chain, hopped back on the tractor 5 mins later and the battery/oil switch lights dont come on. I ONLY have 90 hours on this 2020 T264HST, I have 40 tons of gravel coming in the morning from over an hour away and the tractor is sitting in the middle of a 35x40 spot where my shed is being built. UGH!!  
Thanks for the post!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Tessie1908 said:


> ** Hi, I have the same issue! Only glow light comes on, not the other two and wont turn over. Did you find out what was wrong? Today I was pushing trees/debris around, turned the tractor off, went and rigged my chain, hopped back on the tractor 5 mins later and the battery/oil switch lights dont come on. I ONLY have 90 hours on this 2020 T264HST, I have 40 tons of gravel coming in the morning from over an hour away and the tractor is sitting in the middle of a 35x40 spot where my shed is being built. UGH!!
> Thanks for the post!


That post was from last year Tessie so you are not likely to get a reply.

Anyhow, when trying to start with the ignition key, are you getting any clicks at the solenoid? or no sound at all, if this is the case, then remove both battery cable connectors and give these a good clean, same for the battery posts, refit and clamp the connectors and try, if still the same, remove the negative cable from the battery and then remove the positive cable from the solenoid and clean the connector and reattach to solenoid, re-attach the negative connector to battery and try, still nothing, then trace where the negative cable connects to the tractor, remove and clean this also, reconnect and try.

Let us know the results and we can go forward some more.


----------

